

Starbucks Style Guide - shashashasha
http://www.starbucks.com/static/reference/styleguide/

======
ecaron
Much more interesting is the link to their complete styleguide -
<http://www.starbucks.com/static/reference/styleguide/>

~~~
shashashasha
You're totally right. I was just looking at that page, and now can't change
the url.

Also interesting, but less technical, is the BBC's style guide:
<http://www.bbc.co.uk/gel>

~~~
mattmanser
Does the quote box without the closing quotes really bug anyone else on that
page? As soon as I noticed it I was instantly annoyed. Feel. Need. To. Wash...

I'm a grammar nazi at heart methinks.

Good read though, although I think the BBC has started to make some serious
mistakes and are getting a little too experimental. All the animations they
keep doing everywhere are getting in the way of the actual reading and are
very distracting. The home page is now looking a real mess. At least they've
got rid of the annoying 'slide' effect their carousel had which meant if you
moved your mouse around the whole page seemed to jerk around.

~~~
gbog
> Feel. Need. To. Wash...

I too am a grammar Nazi, and the very first rule off grammar is that
sentences, delimited by punctuation marks such as the point, have subject and
verbs, unlike your four sentences above.

Or maybe it is because English is not my mothergrammar?

~~~
reitzensteinm
This is an informal discussion group; it's fine to complain about punctuation
marks on the BBC even while making errors in your own posts.

And, of course, 9/10 people who read that sentence (yes, a single sentence)
knew exactly how the OP was intending it to sound in their head.

I guess what I'm saying is, you can be pedantic around here, but not to the
level where it looks like intentional misinterpretation.

~~~
gbog
I was just telling I find this way to emphasise a sentence a bit fatiguing,
but I should avoid thus kind of useless comment, sorry.

------
MartinCron
This is _exactly_ the sort of thing that I tend to ask visual designers for,
give me a set of general rules that I can apply when making new things so I
can quickly make new interactions (new pages, whatever) without having to make
all of the visual decisions from scratch.

------
smackfu
You wouldn't think Starbucks would really be the typical use case for a style
guide. Like I would think all their content would come out of a single web
shop in HQ.

Style guides are usually created when content is generated by separate groups
on their own with no central coordination, and the style guide is to try and
get them to all look the same.

~~~
MartinCron
Don't underestimate the size and breadth of Starbucks corporate.

Also, even when I'm a solo developer doing in-house stuff, I always always
always request at least a simple style guide so my efforts can be consistent
and high-quality.

------
Trezoid
I really don't understand why they say the stripes version "requires"
javascript.

Firstly, they're relying on javascript to do the striping effect, applying a
class to even rows. If someone has javascript turned off this effect will
degrade even in modern browsers.

Secondly, .stripes tbody tr:nth-of-type(2n){ background: #f6f6f6} achieves
exactly the same thing in all modern browsers, and degrades just as well as
the javascript version (even if javascript is off).

~~~
hkarthik
Their webpages end in .aspx and that means they are using ASP.NET Web forms.

So I wouldn't expect them to be very cutting edge in terms of modern browser
practices. Sad but true.

~~~
hkarthik
Interesting to see so many down votes to my comment.

Even Microsoft leadership has admitted ASP.NET MVC is a better choice for
public facing (non-intranet) websites.

My comment was only to make the point that they were using an outdated web
framework, so it's likely that their markup is probably also outdated.

~~~
pacomerh
What's interesting in this set of guidelines is basically all the front-end
development goodies (stylings, grids, js) not the backend. It looks very
decent to me, and it was probably made by a completely different department
than ASP's, So thats why the comment comes a little irrelevant in this case.

------
jpadvo
Is there an open-source framework or tool for creating a styleguide like this
from a project?

~~~
jacobr
I made StyleDocco (<http://jacobrask.github.com/styledocco/>) for this
purpose. You add example HTML (and Markdown) in your stylesheets, and
StyleDocco generates documentation files with the rendered HTML as well as the
HTML code snippets. There's also Knyle Style Sheets
(<https://github.com/kneath/kss>) if you like a more structured TomDoc
inspired syntax.

I'll definitely be adding something like the "prefs" thing in the top right
corner of this style guide, that was awesome.

~~~
BaconJuice
Thanks for the share.

------
kadjar
Does anyone know where they got that awesome debug panel?

~~~
dubcanada
By the looks of the code I'd say they made it.

------
jonny_eh
I love their responsive table. I really like how it collapses below 480px
wide. Hopefully the Twitter Bootstrap guys implement it!

~~~
xpaulbettsx
I like it as well, though they should probably clamp image sizes, at certain
widths the images are very tiny

------
whalesalad
How'd you find this nugget?

~~~
mmahemoff
Maybe OP was searching for style guides. This almost looks unintentionally
public. It's all a bit bland for a brand like Starbucks.

------
s3ththompson
Starbucks Bootstrap, anyone?

------
Cyby
Just wondering, are we allowed to see it? I mean, will they remove it if they
notice everyone can access to it?

~~~
andyhume
No - I don't think they'll remove it. I was talking to one of their developers
about the idea that they _might_ make it public a few months ago, and it seems
that they did.

~~~
mastorna
It's always been public just not promoted. We made it known after Andy's talk
at SXSW (grown up css, recommended listening) and after I chatted with Andy
and Jeremy Keith who urged us and more companies to release their styleguides.
We see this as invaluable tool for internal communications within our team as
well as an industry trend (24ways, BBC Gel - both of which we're big fans of).
The response has been overwhelmingly positive and for that we're proud and
humbled as we are just trying to create the best websites we can for our
customers.

------
adatta02
This jab is awesome "SiteCore has a mind of its own. It will automatically add
a shape attribute to links."

